# Euro Cruze Diesel: 42 mpg, 161 hp and 266 lb-ft torque



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

42mpg? He could have done better than that...


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 42mpg? He could have done better than that...


I got the impression it was mixed driving, and it was in Europe, which has different kinds of highways. Would be helpful to know more about the route and type of roads and how fast he drove, etc.

Motor Trend actually tested a Jetta diesel and got an overall average 34.5 mpg, they got as high as 42 mpg on hwy:

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/oneyear/1110_2011_volkswagen_jetta_tdi_arrival/


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

not enough info to learn much.


----------

